# my photoblog ~ mycameraisbiggerthanyours.com



## jayreilly (Aug 24, 2008)

check out my blog, please!
http://www.mycameraisbiggerthanyours.com

thanks!
Jay


----------



## holga girl (Aug 24, 2008)

very nice work. i very much enjoyed looking at your images.


----------



## ddm1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks Awesome!  I agree, you do have some very nice work!


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice images in there!  I would recommend darkening your text a bit.  You can stick with gray, but just a darker shade of it.  Looks like you are using hex code #666666.  Try using #444444.  Should give it a bit more contrast against the white background and make it a bit easier to read.


----------

